# Hasbean Impressed!



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

I am sure almost everyone on here already knows this, but it has to be said. Recently ordered from Hasbean and I was incredibly impressed with my order.

Website was easy enough to navigate, but very impressive on the order status section, easy to see what stage your order is at with emails to tell you what's happening. Price was reasonable, and shipping costs don't complete prevent small orders.

The actual product is a thing of beauty, I am used to my local roaster, who to be fair don't do a bad job, fairly recent roasting, sealed bags, reasonable selection etc.

But this is next level, beautifully present bags, resealable, with some weird breathing valve, roast date (that was the day before) & QR code showing a video with tasting notes is a lovely touch.

As for the beans, lovely, probably the nicest I have tasted so far, ordered some Jailbreak and some Machacabarca (which I opened first).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, the coffee has a divided audience but the customer service etc is industry leading


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

the customer service is.. I get a lot of bad reviews from my family and friends wrt to hasbean... I certainly think they are good.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I sent them an email today regarding an order and got a reply in three minutes. Fantastic customer service.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I sent an email to Stephen regarding some of his coffee I thought didn't taste right at 11.30pm and got a reply within minutes.

Sent another email at 8.30am and got a reply within minutes. Its clear Stephen never leaves his computer except to cup coffee and/or travel round the world.

The best customer service I've ever experienced. He didn't agree with me that this coffee tasted funny but still sent me a brand new bag









Also the bags are so awesome that I now have a collection I re-use often.

I know Has Bean style is light but so far I've blamed myself for less than adequate extractions.

Some have been simply superb however.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Danielowenuk said:


> ordered some Jailbreak and some Machacabarca (which I opened first).


Daniel when were yours roasted and when did you first use them ?


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Roasted on 5th first used on the 6th


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I have normally used twitter to contact them and they are brilliant, ave time to contact is 4 mins. Just ordered my second batch from them today after being impressed with service and beans( and I'm getting nowhere near everything outa them). Top company IMHO


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Great beans and great service and probably the best presentation of all roasters.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

i got a starter pack for my birthday last year and it was great. But some of the blends tasted awful in my espresso machine, especaily Jailbreak. However i think this is due to a combination of poor skills and sub-par equipment. I tasted an espresso Jaberwocky i think at the Bath Coffee festival and it was amazing!! Mine at home, yuck!

I would use Hasbean again definitely, at the moment for my Aero-press but when i get a better machine set up i will be trying again with those espressos!

To echo what someone else already said they are quite lightly roasted and it seems that lighter roasted beans need more skill to get the flavours out of them as little changes to grind/tamp/dose etc can have a much greater effect on taste than a darker roasted variety!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know, if I want to get the delivery on Monday, when is best to put my order in. It'll be going to my work address so I don't want it to arrive on a Sat. Should I order Friday or leave it til Sat?

I can't seem to get a handle on Jailbreak. Experimented with the whole bag trying different things and the best I've had out of it has been via my AeroPress. Really keen to try the others in their starter pack though. £25 for 5 bags. Bargain!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> Does anyone know, if I want to get the delivery on Monday, when is best to put my order in. It'll be going to my work address so I don't want it to arrive on a Sat. Should I order Friday or leave it til Sat?
> 
> I can't seem to get a handle on Jailbreak. Experimented with the whole bag trying different things and the best I've had out of it has been via my AeroPress. Really keen to try the others in their starter pack though. £25 for 5 bags. Bargain!


I would order Thursday night tbh and state you require a Monday delivery


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> . Really keen to try the others in their starter pack though. £25 for 5 bags. Bargain!


That's what I got and it is great to have such a variety although I didn't manage to drink all of them before they started going a bit stale! Good for dialling in your shots and practicing with different blends!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I get through 5 bags in a month easily so plenty of time to drink them and still be nice


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't say enough good things about these guy's their service levels alway impress and the coffee is great. I'm signed up to my second subscription with HasBean and i'll be going for a 3rd.

not every coffee they send out suits espresso, which is why I have the aero press in the office and order seperate espresso beans (unless they send through a blinding espresso coffee, which does happen).


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I've just received 2 bags from there.my first order.really liking the machamarca so far.also got a bag of Colombian oporapa.

I was wondering how often do the coffees change on the site?


----------



## 2ShotCoffee (Mar 31, 2012)

I also recently ordered from Has Bean, actually my first time ordering coffee online instead of buying it from the shop. I was super impressed with the service, speed, communication, website, presentation except that, I found the coffee disappointing! Which was such a shame. I ordered the Jailbreak blend and found it rather bland. I really wanted to like the whole experience but found it a little ironic that it was the product which let things down : )

Never mind, I'll try ordering something else. Although I understand from reading posts on here that Has Bean tend to roast light and with me being a strong dark coffee lover, I'm not sure this relationship is going to go anywhere! Haha.

My only other negative thought about Has Bean was being slightly overwhelmed by choice! I wasn't really sure what to order. Anyone else find that?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I also ordered from HasBean and the only thing I didn't really enjoy about the experience was the coffee too







I don't know why we were both drawn towards Jailbreak. Maybe it's because it's cheap?









It did prompt me to do a lot of experimenting with my technique though to try and get a decent shot out of it so it can only be a good thing.

Try coffeebeanshop  I really rate their coffee and have their fortnightly offer regularly. The recent Cuban they sent out was probably the best I've ever had from them (closely followed by an ethiopian peaberry that was amazing)


----------

